# Sagan Delay



## chongmagic (Jan 12, 2020)

I've been working on this one for a day or two, and am excited it fired up the first time. Lol. I have been wanting to build this for quite some time and it is an awesome delay with modulation. I wired it buffered because the preamp in it is fantastic as well. It has a send and receive section to add more effects into it. I haven't played around with that yet. The graphic was designed by Diablo Chris who created the board. Carcharias effects collaborated to offer the board for sale. I highly recommend this if you are a delay freak like me.

It is a more involved build and has two pcbs connected via sockets. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## cooder (Jan 13, 2020)

Pretty intense and sweet build with great graphics! Makes me curious for sure...!


----------



## Iceman53 (Jan 13, 2020)

Yes, great graphics.  The foot switches look 'dangerously' close to the Echo Level and Depth knobs though...


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 13, 2020)

Amazing work, I am currently soldering the boards! Crazy cool pedal, super excited.


----------



## Mourguitars (Jan 13, 2020)

Oh that's so awesome CM ...congrats on another fine build !

Mike


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 13, 2020)

*WILLIKERS!* That's a lotta knobs & switches! Three delay chips... that thing outta make some other-worldly sounds. Looks like it was intended to model a 3-head tape delay, but I'll bet it does a whole lot more!! Nice build, as usual.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 13, 2020)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> *WILLIKERS!* That's a lotta knobs & switches! Three delay chips... that thing outta make some other-worldly sounds. Looks like it was intended to model a 3-head tape delay, but I'll bet it does a whole lot more!! Nice build, as usual.



It is supposed to emulate the Roland Space Echo, it has added modulation and send and receive inputs to add in other effects. I actually have an old Space Echo that I need to restore. So maybe I can test them side by side someday. It is pretty awesome so far.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 13, 2020)

MY brother has my old Echoplex.  I'm pretty old-school, but when it comes to delay, I prefer ones where the only moving parts are the pots.  Sure, the Echoplex sounds great, but I don't miss changing the tape in that beast one bit.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 13, 2020)

I love the sound of tapes delays but would never want to actually deal with the upkeep of one.

Years ago I went to buy a fulltone unit and mike fuller has a disclaimer about the maintenance, I decided to buy an el capistan instead.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 13, 2020)

Well have I got a horror story for you. I got this Space Echo on a trade for some pedals from a local guy. He traded me for a standard delay, reverb, and a Tube Screamer clone. I asked if he was sure because I told him these things go for sometimes $1k and up. He said yes, red flag right there. I got it home in my garage and plugged it in, everything worked, except there was no tape. I was like cool this is my lucky day. Then I saw a little insect head pop up. Weird right? The I was like maybe I should take a look inside. Thing was filled with German cockroaches. Luckily I never took it inside. I had to use a shop vac to get them. Everytime I thought I had them all, there were more. I sealed it in a garbage bag and left it in a plastic sealed tub with roach bait. I still haven't taken it out to check on it, that was over a year ago. Still haunts me to this day. Maybe one day I can get it working again, but that will take some time to look in that bin again.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 13, 2020)

chongmagic said:


> Well have I got a horror story for you. I got this Space Echo on a trade for some pedals from a local guy. He traded me for a standard delay, reverb, and a Tube Screamer clone. I asked if he was sure because I told him these things go for sometimes $1k and up. He said yes, red flag right there. I got it home in my garage and plugged it in, everything worked, except there was no tape. I was like cool this is my lucky day. Then I saw a little insect head pop up. Weird right? The I was like maybe I should take a look inside. Thing was filled with German cockroaches. Luckily I never took it inside. I had to use a shop vac to get them. Everytime I thought I had them all, there were more. I sealed it in a garbage bag and left it in a plastic sealed tub with roach bait. I still haven't taken it out to check on it, that was over a year ago. Still haunts me to this day. Maybe one day I can get it working again, but that will take some time to look in that bin again.



I guess I should say I still haven't gotten all the bugs worked out of that unit!


----------



## Barry (Jan 14, 2020)

Good looking build!


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Here is a demo of it.


----------



## Dali (Jan 14, 2020)

I was looking thru PedalPCB site for "Sagan delay"... 

The closer thing here looks like the Hydra Delay (https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/hydradelay/) any idea if it compares a bit to Sagan Delay? 

What is the maximum ms delays of those things?


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

Dali said:


> I was looking thru PedalPCB site for "Sagan delay"...
> 
> The closer thing here looks like the Hydra Delay (https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/hydradelay/) any idea if it compares a bit to Sagan Delay?
> 
> What is the maximum ms delays of those things?



I would say it is somewhat similar to the Hydra, this has a little more analog feel. I would say the max delay would be somewhere around 600ms, that is just a guess. It starts to get really gritty as you increase the time, as all PT2399s do.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jan 14, 2020)

Cool beans


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

geekmacdaddy said:


> Cool beans



Thanks Jeff, good to see you around.


----------



## Gordo (Jan 14, 2020)

That looks great and the demo shows off the sounds very nicely.  Hoping that Diablo Chris does a group buy sometime.


----------



## chongmagic (Jan 14, 2020)

I have an extra set of boards if anyone wants them, these are the 2.0 version but pretty much the same.


----------

